# Phrag Inca Rose x Fall River



## Djthomp28 (Dec 5, 2019)

I wanted to share this cutie from Chuck Acker's breeding. This particular seedling was more vigorous than the rest and bloomed about 11 months out of flask. The rest of the flask is still growing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 5, 2019)

Nice dark coloring. Was the Fall River parent 'Purple Passion'?


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2019)

Beautiful petite Phrag. and such a promising
bloom on such a small plant. Congratulations!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks!

Bob - you are correct. Fall River 'Purple Passion' was the parent.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 22, 2020)

This is the second to bloom from this flask. I have two more in bud.

I love this color.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2020)

Interesting range. I like this one better. Any plans to breed with it?


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## MaxC (May 22, 2020)

That's going to be great on the 3rd bloom. I have one of these and I hope it looks as good as yours.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 22, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting range. I like this one better. Any plans to breed with it?


I have no plans to breed yet. I had not been interested in breeding in the past but it is becoming more intriguing...


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2020)

It's not so easy.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments! I just found 2 more in spike. Now i am waiting on four to bloom soonish. 

Max, I will be interested in seeing how yours turn out.

.


----------



## awesomei (May 23, 2020)

I love the deep rich texture and color of the second bloom. I have some of this cross from Chuck. But, no blooms yet.


----------



## Just1more (May 24, 2020)

Beautiful! I’m A novice when it comes to paphs/phrags, had no idea there would be blooms from same flask that were so different from each other!


----------



## KateL (May 24, 2020)

Darlene, I love this cross, too! 
Of all the flasks I have gotten from Chuck over the last few years, this one, CA700, nka Phrag. Acker’s Rose River, might just be my favorite! My pictures are lousy, but I have bloomed out quite a few. The colors are all richly saturated, and they are wonderfully fuzzy and shapely. 

Here’s a couple of mine (the second one is still opening):


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 24, 2020)

Kate, these are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Now I am really looking forward to the next ones opening. Also thanks for the name!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 31, 2020)

Two more opened!


----------



## KateL (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, Darlene! I still can’t get over that pouch on the first one, but these are all sweet and so freely blooming! Go pink phrags!


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2020)

Such interesting variations! I prefer a rounded pouch, but all the colors
are excellent. All quite good for first bloom.


----------

